# Is There a CPT Code For This Scenario?



## lstuder (Aug 25, 2008)

We had a patient that was admitted from the ER into PICU this weekend.  Several calls were made between the ER/PICU docs and our doc, all initiated by the ER/PICU docs.  Our doc spent a lot of time on the phone this weekend and would like to be able to charge for it.  Is there a code that can be used for telephone time between pysicians discussing patient care?

Thanks for any advice.
Lainie, CPC


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 26, 2008)

lstuder said:


> We had a patient that was admitted from the ER into PICU this weekend.  Several calls were made between the ER/PICU docs and our doc, all initiated by the ER/PICU docs.  Our doc spent a lot of time on the phone this weekend and would like to be able to charge for it.  Is there a code that can be used for telephone time between pysicians discussing patient care?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.
> Lainie, CPC



Hi,
The ER doctors can bill for those telephonic calls and not the PICU doctors.


----------



## BrigitteS  (Aug 26, 2008)

lstuder said:


> We had a patient that was admitted from the ER into PICU this weekend.  Several calls were made between the ER/PICU docs and our doc, all initiated by the ER/PICU docs.  Our doc spent a lot of time on the phone this weekend and would like to be able to charge for it.  Is there a code that can be used for telephone time between pysicians discussing patient care?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.
> Lainie, CPC



Check CPT Code 99367. If this is a Medicare patient I don't think they will pay for thsi code.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 26, 2008)

*NOT medical team conference*

The guidelines for Medical Team Conferences contain this statement:
"Medical team conferences includes *face-to-face participation *by a minimum of three qualified health care professional from different specialites or disciplines .."

The patient does not need to be present for CPT 99367, but at least 3 medical team members from different specialties must be face-to-face.

The time spent on phone calls between the PICU docs and your doc (as long as the calls were made from the PICU) can be counted in the total critical care time *for the PICU doctor*. But that doesn't help your doc ...

You could try the 99499 Unlisted E/M, ... you'll have to submit documentation, and I doubt you'll get paid for this by any carrier. 

I know your doc spent time on these multiple calls, and it's frustrating not being able to code these types of services. But s/he might want to consider how the parents will feel getting a bill for "phone calls" when their child is so ill. 

There's just no "good" answer to this one, I'm afraid.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## lstuder (Aug 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

Tessa,

That's the conclusion I came to as well.  Thanks for the help. 

Lainie


----------



## Love Coding! (Mar 1, 2018)

FTessaBartels said:


> The guidelines for Medical Team Conferences contain this statement:
> "Medical team conferences includes *face-to-face participation *by a minimum of three qualified health care professional from different specialites or disciplines .."
> 
> The patient does not need to be present for CPT 99367, but at least 3 medical team members from different specialties must be face-to-face.
> ...




Good morning 

I came across your post on team conferences and I was hoping that maybe you can help me find an answer.  In regards to CPT 99367 can a physician call in to the team conference (granted that all other requirements are met in the definition of 99367).  Thank you and I hope you have a great day!

Love Coding!


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Mar 1, 2018)

*Interprofessional consultation*



lstuder said:


> We had a patient that was admitted from the ER into PICU this weekend.  Several calls were made between the ER/PICU docs and our doc, all initiated by the ER/PICU docs.  Our doc spent a lot of time on the phone this weekend and would like to be able to charge for it.  Is there a code that can be used for telephone time between pysicians discussing patient care?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.
> Lainie, CPC



Update - I forgot to add that the consultant must provide a written report and should not have seen the patient in a face-to-face encounter within the last 14 days or scheduled an appointment within 14 days. See the prefatory instructions in CPT for more.

If the requests for information and time of each call was documented in addition to the topics discussed/advice given, etc., this may qualify as interprofessional consultation 99446-99449. Though not covered by all payers, these adequately describe one physician consulting another by telephone or internet. For subspecialists who are often contacted by other physicians for advice or opinion, these codes are worth negotiating. Hope that helps.

Cindy


----------

